

Qminder que management app wins Garage48 hackathon - jkaljundi
http://qminderapp.com/

======
rokhayakebe
I actually like this idea. I am not so sure how it works, but i would love and
use daily any service that allows to place my order before I get to the coffee
shop.

------
tantalor
s/que/queue/

~~~
jkaljundi
oops, sorry :P

